# Watch out for 'Wyndham My Savings' phony invoice



## overthehill (Mar 9, 2015)

Today I received a letter from WorldMark by Wyndham My Savings, P.O. Box 9940, Las Vegas, NV, thanking me for my membership (I am not a member and have never heard of them). In the 2nd paragraph it states, "Your membership expires on April 23, 2015, and we want to remind you that your $99.95 annual fee is due prior to your account expiration."
Talk about a scam... I've owned WorldMark credits for years but never joined this program knowingly nor I have been advised that I was given a free membership.  I have no idea who they are.
My point is that readers who are WorldMark owners need to be aware this letter is being sent out to owners. Chances are you are not a participant in the 'My Savings' program. If not, don't send them any money or give them the right to charge your bank account or Credit card the requested fee of $99.95. I filed a complaint with the Washington State Attorney General attaching the original letter to the form. The AG doesn't take kindly to such letters.
Don't fall prey to scam if you aren't a member of the 'My Savings' program.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 10, 2015)

The latest WM _Destinations_ magazine talks about the "My Savings" program. (It's on page 7 of the current WM magazine.) 

WorldMark by Wyndham My Savings is an annual membership program that provides online and mobile discounts...
TravelShare and Silver Elite members receive 50 percent off the annual My Savings renewal fee and Diamond and Platinum elites members enjoy complimentary annual rewards...

I bought my WM credits resale, and until I saw that announcement, I didn't even know WM *had* elite tiers. 

I've never received a bill for the "My Savings" program. I never even heard of it until a few days ago, when I saw the announcement in the WM magazine about it. So, this seems to be an actual WorldMark program. But, I checked out their website at /www.wbwmysavings.com/ and it definitely *doesn't *seem worth $99.95 a year.


----------



## sparty (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes Worldmark pitches it in Worldmark owner update meetings...  Last Worldmark update meeting I attended was a couple years ago in Indio and there the master presenter said with all the savings you got it would pay for your MF's...


----------



## IRMO (Jan 8, 2019)

Just to update this thread, I just received the same letter today -- the first time that I've ever received one, and the only thing I can think of that may have triggered it was my purchase of secondary credits last year that were merged into our existing account.  I was planning on calling them to complain; guess I'll just scan it and send it to the  WA AG . . .


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi overthehill:
We received the same letter about a month ago, so the same "deception" is still going on. I never joined, nor did I knowingly receive a "free membership", so there is nothing to "renew".


----------

